# Kingsford One Bite Challenge



## handymanstan (Mar 18, 2013)

Some might find this fun!    http://www.grilling.com/onebitechallenge/  

*One Bite Challenge Sweepstakes *In an effort to get backyard grillers nationwide involved, Kingsford is offering barbecue fans an opportunity to showcase their grill skills with the One Bite Challenge Sweepstakes. Simply by submitting five ingredients and a recipe name on www.Grilling.com/OneBiteChallenge/  from March 13 to April 15, 2013, grillers will be entered for a chance to win weekly prize packs and entries into the grand prize drawing: a trip to the 2013 Memphis in May World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest to hang out with the 2012 Kingsford Invitational winner. With daylight savings time offering an extra hour to be spent outside grilling, barbecue fans have even more time to perfect their favorite regional recipe.

Stan

Read

more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2013/03/13/5258650/pitmasters-battle-it-out-in-bbqs.html#storylink=cpy


----------

